
Health Reform Expected to Untether Job-Locked Entrepreneurs - faramarz
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/running_small_business/archives/2010/03/health_reform_e.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
cantastoria
_The evidence for “job lock” is strong. One example: Americans’ likelihood of
self-employment jumps when they turn 65 and become eligible for Medicare_

It's much more likely that people over 65 have started receiving their Social
Security/401k benefits and have another source of income which minimizes the
risk.

I'm not sure why people think insurance is going to be more affordable now.
There are aren't any real price controls in the Health Care bill. Exchanges
may lower the price but if Massachusetts is any guide premiums are going to
increase.

There seems to be this belief that the government is going to mail you an
insurance card if you don't already have coverage. I think a lot of people are
going to be shocked once they find out what the government has signed them up
for.

